
Ask HN: Mental Benefits of Programming? - WMCRUN
Are there any studies that coding has similar mental benefits as learning music or verbal  languages?
======
julienreszka
If anything I feel my mental health degraded the more time I spent
programming. It's the opposite when I play the piano. Is anybody feeling the
same?

